# Brick pavers on driveway ????



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

I live in florida andvery commonly the install brick pavers over your existing concrete driveway with 1" thick pavers. I bought my house that had the already done. I have been having a problem with the front border where the cars enter off the street cracking or chipping. The pavers arent motared down so i can pick them up and i believe that has something to do with the cracking. My question is, is there anything i can do to stop this? When pavers are installed ontop of existing concrete should thinset or some sort of adhesive be used? Where the driveway meets the street the pavers have a 1" step up from the street because the existing concrete was flush with the street. Also they are insterlocking pavers. Should some sort sand be put in the seams? I have read about that but my driveway doesnt have any sand. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I would pick up a paver and take it to where they sell that type of paver to get repair/installationsuggestions for your climate. The 1" lip is asking for trouble and looks like an after-thought or bad DIY job.

If they are 1" thick, they are clay pavers and not interlocking concrete pavers. The pattern that they are laid in may make you think they are interlocking.

Concrete pavers (2 3/8" thick) are always set in a 1" sand setting over a compacted base. They are then compacted and you would not be able to pick up a sample easily.


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes that 1" lip is an after thought. Alot of homes in my area are unfortunately like that also. Some have a concrete slope from street to the paver.


----------

